# MSI Afterburner - No GPU temp/fan control after 4.1?



## GenoBreaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Since updating MSI Afterburner to 4.1, I've lost the ability to edit fan speed profiles - Not that it doesn't let me, there is no option in the program for it anymore. Same for any way to check GPU temp.

I've checked the changelog and afaik these features should still be there, is this a known issue or have I just missed something they changed?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Click the Settings button (or right-click the hardware monitor graph and select Properties), then click the Fan tab at the top and enable user defined fan control so you can edit the graph.

To see the GPU temps, click the Monitoring tab and enable the required options, like GPU Usage, GPU Temp, Fan Speed, etc.

I had auto-update disabled, so I've just updated to 4.1.0 and it all looks pretty much the same as my previous version.


----------



## GenoBreaker (Nov 20, 2012)

koala said:


> Click the Settings button (or right-click the hardware monitor graph) and select Properties, then click the Fan tab at the top and enable user defined fan control so you can edit the graph.
> 
> To see the GPU temps, click the Monitoring tab and enable the required options, like GPU Usage, GPU Temp, Fan Speed, etc.
> 
> I had auto-update disabled, so I've just updated to 4.1.0 and it all looks pretty much the same as my previous version.


That's the problem I've got - The Fan tab isn't there anymore. :huh: I still have a meter for GPU usage, but the meter for GPU temp is completely gone.


Edit: Grabbed a screen for reference.

Imgur


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If it worked before the update with the same graphics card, then it's not a compatibility problem. Try uninstall/reinstall. If that doesn't fix it, go back to the last working version.


----------



## GenoBreaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Have tried clean install, so old version it is. Pretty ridiculous problem.


----------



## GenoBreaker (Nov 20, 2012)

I've installed back to 3.0.0 and I'm still missing the Fan tab/GPU meters.

Is there something that would interfere with those being displayed?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm running version 4.1.0.7013 and I have no problems with the fan controller. 

You should uninstall MSI afterburner, reinstall your graphics driver, then install MSI afterburner again. Maybe that order will get it going again.


----------



## jstodaro (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi GenoBreaker,

Quick question regarding McNinja's idea, above -- have you given it a try yet ... did it resolve the problem you were having with missing GPU temp/fan controls ?

I'm asking, as I've been having the exact same problem! I've tried just above everything (reinstall, ccleaner, rollback to previous versions, etc etc) but nothing seems to work!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

This thread is two years old and that user hasn't been around in a while.

You'd really be better to create your own thread. :smile:


----------



## jstodaro (Jul 13, 2017)

Deejay100six said:


> Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.
> 
> This thread is two years old and that user hasn't been around in a while.
> 
> You'd really be better to create your own thread. :smile:


Thanks for the heads up! ... :smile:


----------

